# just taken the SEC assessment!!!



## sparksman (May 8, 2010)

just thought i would share that i have just taken the nursing SEC assessment in BC. and a word of warning it was bloody difficult in parts!! hopefully will find out in 6 weeks if i have any knowledge gaps to fill :-(
now have 10 days to enjoy BC and get a general feel for the place.:clap2:
If anyone has any questions about the SEC i will gladly try and help 

jodie xx


----------



## Jaynedm73 (Mar 24, 2011)

sparksman said:


> just thought i would share that i have just taken the nursing SEC assessment in BC. and a word of warning it was bloody difficult in parts!! hopefully will find out in 6 weeks if i have any knowledge gaps to fill :-(
> now have 10 days to enjoy BC and get a general feel for the place.:clap2:
> If anyone has any questions about the SEC i will gladly try and help
> 
> jodie xx


Hi Jodie
I did it last July didn't finish the morning paper so when they compared the morning theory to the second days practical there was a big chunk mssing the result was that i have to go back in the autum and do 2 workshops which for the life of I can't remeber which ones at this moment and then an on line nursing in Canada which my understanding everyone must do it is proving to be a costly venture as these workshops can only be done at kwantlan uni where i did my SEC.
I got my results a couple of weeks after doing the sec so hopefully you woun't have to wait to long to find out what you have to do.
Jayne


----------



## becvancouver (Apr 30, 2011)

*Help Needed*



sparksman said:


> just thought i would share that i have just taken the nursing SEC assessment in BC. and a word of warning it was bloody difficult in parts!! hopefully will find out in 6 weeks if i have any knowledge gaps to fill :-(
> now have 10 days to enjoy BC and get a general feel for the place.:clap2:
> If anyone has any questions about the SEC i will gladly try and help
> 
> jodie xx


Hi Jodie,
Im an australian moving to Canada in 1 week (i cant wait) 
How did you go in the SEC assessment?
Im sitting the SEC assessment at the end of May for paediatrics and obs/gynae (I dont eed to do the general med/surg one)
Would you be able to give me some example questions for the paeds and obs components? Just so I have an idea of what to study?
Do I need to know lots of specifics? Itd be great just to have an example of a couple of questions
Thank you so much any advice would be so appreciated
Bec


----------



## KC2 (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi Jodie,

Im from the Uk, hoping to move to Canada at the end of the year, just waiting on the final letter from immigration to get my PR card. I applied as a skilled worker with my nursing qualification but like you, have to do the SEC assessment. Mines in general med/surg as im guessing yours was, due at the end of October. I was wondering if i could ask you what parts you found hardest and if you did it again would you do anything different to prepare? I read the role play/practical was the hardest. Also what books did you get as preperation?

Would appreciate any advice you could offer.

Thanks,
Kim


----------



## KC2 (Sep 7, 2011)

Oh and just to add, did your assessment include anything in relation to maternal newborn, child or mental health nursing? Im amssuming it doesnt but then figured being a general assessment it might, so just wanted to check.

Thanks again.
Kim


----------



## sparksman (May 8, 2010)

KC2 said:


> Oh and just to add, did your assessment include anything in relation to maternal newborn, child or mental health nursing? Im amssuming it doesnt but then figured being a general assessment it might, so just wanted to check.
> 
> Thanks again.
> Kim


hiya, 
Mine was gen med/surg and the exams on the first day did include some mental health and children i think but only a couple! 
be prepared to do shorthand and long hand drug calculations which i wasnt expecting!
the role play thing was about 1-2 hours and advice systematic approach from top to toe regardless of the presenting complaint!
i used the CRNBC practice book and cd to help which it did i think. i am heading out in nov now complete the psychomoter course and currently doing the med/surg review on line!
i found it a bit harder than i was expecting but it wasnt awful 
i hope this helps feel free to ask anymore questions 

jodie x


----------



## sparksman (May 8, 2010)

oh and just to say from the SEC they wanted me to do an online med/surg course a psychomotor course for 4 days at kwantlen and a 200 hour clinical placesment unpaid as student nurse in canada. i apealed the 200 hours and won! so luckily dont have to do that part now thank god!


----------



## KC2 (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi Jodie,

Thank you so much for the reply and advice. Can i just ask what you mean exactly by short hand and long hand drug calculations? Do you mean some are just more complex or you cant use a calculator. Its getting close, any last couple of weeks advice you would give?

Hope the online course is going well!

Kim


----------



## gelo (Feb 10, 2012)

sparksman said:


> oh and just to say from the SEC they wanted me to do an online med/surg course a psychomotor course for 4 days at kwantlen and a 200 hour clinical placesment unpaid as student nurse in canada. i apealed the 200 hours and won! so luckily dont have to do that part now thank god!


Hi,

How did you appealed for the 200 hours? 
Thank you.

gelo


----------



## gelo (Feb 10, 2012)

sparksman said:


> hiya,
> Mine was gen med/surg and the exams on the first day did include some mental health and children i think but only a couple!
> be prepared to do shorthand and long hand drug calculations which i wasnt expecting!
> the role play thing was about 1-2 hours and advice systematic approach from top to toe regardless of the presenting complaint!
> ...


Hi,

I will have my SEC soon, and mine is gen med/surg as well. Wondering if what else do I need to study and where did you get your CRNBC practice book and CD. 
Thank you.

gelo


----------



## om geniene (Mar 11, 2012)

*Triple jump*

Hi All :

congrats for those who has finished with the SEC stress, now it my turn
i have been looking for a while now fo r another exanple for Triple Jump cpouldnt find except the one and only from IEN website, any clue where else to find?

oh am due to set for my SEC assessment in july 23/24 in med/surg, i have 17 years of experiance 12 recent in OR so am terrified since i was away from MED/SURG for years and years .

i would appriciate guid and advice from any one regarding the SEC 
another question will i be able to work after my SEC and before the CRNBC if i get lucky and qualify (i very much hope)
even to work as nurse assisstant , please advice,

thanks 
om geniene


----------



## crj_xdiesel (Mar 30, 2012)

Gelo, hi. I' Carlo, from Phils. too. If u read this, add me in FB since i cant place my email here, /carloralph.jubas. i, too, am planning to take that SEC assessment. I'll be taking my IELTS exam tomorrow. Glad to hear u back.


----------



## crj_xdiesel (Mar 30, 2012)

gelo said:


> Hi,
> 
> I will have my SEC soon, and mine is gen med/surg as well. Wondering if what else do I need to study and where did you get your CRNBC practice book and CD.
> Thank you.
> ...


Gelo, hi. I' Carlo, from Phils. too. If u read this, add me in FB since i cant place my email here, /carloralph.jubas. i, too, am planning to take that SEC assessment. I'll be taking my IELTS exam tomorrow. Glad to hear u back.


----------



## Tkaur81 (Apr 9, 2012)

*Hello*



KC2 said:


> Hi Jodie,
> 
> Im from the Uk, hoping to move to Canada at the end of the year, just waiting on the final letter from immigration to get my PR card. I applied as a skilled worker with my nursing qualification but like you, have to do the SEC assessment. Mines in general med/surg as im guessing yours was, due at the end of October. I was wondering if i could ask you what parts you found hardest and if you did it again would you do anything different to prepare? I read the role play/practical was the hardest. Also what books did you get as preperation?
> 
> ...


Hi Kim

I just wanted to say hello. I'm in a similar situation to you, I'm in the UK too as an outpatients nurse. I've been granted a PR also under skilled worker and am hopefully going out to vancouver to live at the end of this year. Will you been looking to 'get a survival' job when you first get out to Canada? I think this may be the case for me whilst I do all these SEC's and any other classes I may need to take to get me up to scratch with Canadian nursing... have you done your SEC yet? 

Tina


----------



## cgardi82 (May 7, 2012)

*SEC Result Appeal*



sparksman said:


> oh and just to say from the SEC they wanted me to do an online med/surg course a psychomotor course for 4 days at kwantlen and a 200 hour clinical placesment unpaid as student nurse in canada. i apealed the 200 hours and won! so luckily dont have to do that part now thank god!


Hi Sparksman,

I received a decision from the CRNBC and they are requiring me to do the Psychomotor Skills and the 200 Clinical hours. I am going to the Assessment review tomorrow and am trying to write a letter to the Review Board. I was wondering what you included in your appeal letter? How long did the whole process take? 

Any help would be grealy appreciated. 

Thank you


----------



## fletcher m (May 9, 2012)

Hi Folks,
Mrs fletch has her SEC in Sept 12. Again at kwantlen, Vancouver. She has got a book on Canadian fundamentals of nursing, she bought it at Amazon.ca, it was delivered in 4 days, she said it is useful, particularly with the terminology being at times different. I would be very interested in anything you can tell us about the SEC and where you got the book and CD you refered to. fletch.

PS - she has been asked to do Med/Surg and paeds. It is the Paeds that worry her most, she has done pre/post med/surg all her career. Cheers.


----------



## Karrie (Jul 6, 2012)

sparksman said:


> just thought i would share that i have just taken the nursing SEC assessment in BC. and a word of warning it was bloody difficult in parts!! hopefully will find out in 6 weeks if i have any knowledge gaps to fill :-(
> now have 10 days to enjoy BC and get a general feel for the place.:clap2:
> If anyone has any questions about the SEC i will gladly try and help
> 
> jodie xx


Hi Jodie
Been searching the internet for information on SEC assessments, hopefully yours is now a thing of the past ! I arrived in May as an RN from the UK hoping to do the Med/Surg SECs soon but there has been a huge back log, so now there's a huge wait list ! 
Any info would be gratefully received, some people have mentioned an on-line test, do you know of this ??

Wanting to work soon...!
Karrie


----------



## om geniene (Mar 11, 2012)

dear sparksman:

my SEC is coming soon on the 23/24th july , can you share some information regarding the OSCE, Triple jump, clinical judgment and the written exam ?
mine id med/surg and i would like to know how many questions in the written , how many scenarios for the clinical judgment and triple jump what type of skills might be asked to perform 
any information will be a great help and much appreciated,

plzzzzzzz help ,

thank you 
om geniene


----------



## PGee (Nov 1, 2012)

*SEC assessment*



sparksman said:


> just thought i would share that i have just taken the nursing SEC assessment in BC. and a word of warning it was bloody difficult in parts!! hopefully will find out in 6 weeks if i have any knowledge gaps to fill :-(
> now have 10 days to enjoy BC and get a general feel for the place.:clap2:
> If anyone has any questions about the SEC i will gladly try and help
> 
> jodie xx


Hey, How did you go with your SEC assessment, Im taking mine this coming week and I am petrified!!!!!


----------



## corktowinnipeg (Aug 12, 2012)

Hey All!, any nurses out there in Vancouver thats been through the SEC Assessment or any one who's due to do their SEC Assessment in January , 2013? . I am an Irish trained nurse/Public Health Specialist due to sit my SEC assessment in Med /Surg january 2013. Would love to hear from y'all. Cheers.


----------



## seccandidate (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi sparksman!
i've read that you won your appeal on 250hrs. of volunteering. What did you have to show(proofs or anything) that convinced the college that what you had is enough? pls reply.
Cheers


----------



## seccandidate (Nov 6, 2012)

PGee said:


> Hey, How did you go with your SEC assessment, Im taking mine this coming week and I am petrified!!!!!



Hi pgee!
how did your assessment go? i will be taking mine next month and any input/help will be appreciated.I've been reading but i feel its still not enough. pls give me some inputs.
Thanks


----------



## PGee (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi Secandidate. 
Ask me again on Friday. Lol. I'm writing tomorrow and Thursday. I'm waiting in anticipation. Is 0238 and can't even sleep........ Mbrrrrrrrr


----------



## seccandidate (Nov 6, 2012)

Goodluck!!!


----------



## PGee (Nov 1, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## seccandidate (Nov 6, 2012)

Are you also here on tourist visa? how did did you prepare for triple jump? im also taking 2day medsurg. thanks


----------



## PGee (Nov 1, 2012)

I do not need a visa to come to.Canada. To be honest I don't know if I prepared everything.there is to prep. Was just reading every.book that I thought necessary.


----------



## seccandidate (Nov 6, 2012)

How wa your first day? keep it up!!


----------



## PGee (Nov 1, 2012)

Pheeeeeeew. It was stressful. Exam was.just too long. Didn't finish paper 1.


----------



## seccandidate (Nov 6, 2012)

Too long? how many items were there multiple choice and short answer question?


----------



## seccandidate (Nov 6, 2012)

PGee said:


> Pheeeeeeew. It was stressful. Exam was.just too long. Didn't finish paper 1.


hello pgee! how did your assessment went? hope you can share your experiences.
will be waiting, you can help a lot of candidates by sharing what you went through. Thanks!!!


----------



## bridges12 (Dec 14, 2012)

Hi! May I ask those who have taken the SEC assessment in BC the following:

1. How long did you wait to get your schedule for the assessment? Candidates must email Kwantlen to reserve a slot right?

2. What did you wear during the assessment? Scrub suit? White uniform? Casual outfit?

3. How was the accommodation arranged? Did you have to share a room?

4. What things relevant to the assessment did you have to bring? 

5. What books can you recommend for General (med-surg) 2 day assessment?

The thought of going through the OSCE, Triple Jump, Interview and 7 hours of exam gives me a feeling of doom. Can someone really survive the SEC without going through any additional courses?

Btw, in the written exam, is it a mix of all nursing areas (med-surg, ob gyn, pedia, psych) ?

Thanks in advance! Congratulations to those who finished the SEC already, and those who passed it!


----------



## bridges12 (Dec 14, 2012)

*what is psychomotor course*



sparksman said:


> hiya,
> Mine was gen med/surg and the exams on the first day did include some mental health and children i think but only a couple!
> be prepared to do shorthand and long hand drug calculations which i wasnt expecting!
> the role play thing was about 1-2 hours and advice systematic approach from top to toe regardless of the presenting complaint!
> ...


Hi Jodie! 

Just want to know what is the psychomotor course ans the med-surg review online? How long did you have to do this?

Thanks!


----------



## alakate (Oct 21, 2013)

om geniene said:


> Hi All :
> 
> congrats for those who has finished with the SEC stress, now it my turn
> i have been looking for a while now fo r another exanple for Triple Jump cpouldnt find except the one and only from IEN website, any clue where else to find?
> ...


Hi Om
i am in the same boat with you can you help me with any guide n advice


----------

